# Building a dunebuggy



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My son drug up a rolling chassis VW buggy. I'm going to start all over with it using only the roll cage and trans-axle. The welding is the worst I've ever seen on anything,and I've been welding 50 years. I guess my reason for posting this is,I'm wondering if ya'll may know of any place that has lots of VW cars or parts? I live here in the far North between Denton and Fort Worth,but come down there a few times a year and road trips are cool too.


----------



## jharrigan07 (Mar 25, 2011)

In Houston, there are a couple places that cater to VWs. http://www.bugoholics.com/ This guy have a ton of engines laying around and everything else laying around. There is also Texas Aircooled parts, which is a parts vendor.

The place to check for anything first is thesamba.com You will find what you are looking for, or someone who can tell you what you are looking for on that site.


----------



## OlRob65 (Jul 5, 2014)

When my buddy bought a sand rail/dune buggy he got a lot of resources out of the back of magazines. There are (were) several on that style of rig. Something to think about any way.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Bap Geon


----------

